# Pages reloading twice & very slow



## SmokinAl

Is anybody else having a problem when you go to a post, then go back to the recents. The page loads, then goes blank, then loads up again.
My computer just did a huge update yesterday, maybe that is the problem, not SMF.
Al


----------



## jaxgatorz

no problems on my side ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Actually..  my problem has been when I go to a post with unread post's...  when I start reading and scrolling down it will automatically jump back up to the first unread post... then I have to start all over again and find where I was at before it jumped back up to the first unread post ...


----------



## wimpy69

Having the same as you, Al. I'm on mobile, started last night.


----------



## oddegan

+1. Also on mobile.


----------



## daveomak

Exactly the same blank screen, momentarily, as you Al.....  New and different here on this end....  And my puter just did a ~2 hour update...


----------



## rjob

Same issue. Using mobile. Seems to have started when changes made to SMF several days ago. Noticed when top of page changed icons to lighting bolt and flag. Not that icons are issue but just a point of reference.


----------



## gmc2003

I haven't noticed what Al is, but I have experienced what Keith is. Seems like a delay or slow loading of the pages.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup same here. I also have had email notices repeating the ones I have already read and deleted.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

I've had the same glitch that Al has combined with the screen jumping back to the top of the page sometimes.  I'm using the latest version of Firefox with Windows 10 on a laptop if that matters.

Frankly, since the new format was introduced I spend a tiny fraction of the time I used to on the site.  I despise the new format!  A lousy  20 posts per page, no way to change that, only 10 pages of unread posts, issues loading pictures, not getting notices from subscribed threads, no member locations or post counts etc. 

Hmm...enough whining.  I'll crawl back under my rock now.


----------



## SmokinAl

I bet there are a lot of guys on here that liked the old format better, but Jeff decided that we had so many members we had outgrown the old format. I'm sure as time goes on we will all come to like this format just as well as the old one. I'm sure Jeff will keep changing stuff & adding new stuff. There are a lot of things I miss from the old format & I'm trying very hard to get used to the new one. I guess the older you get the harder it is to change. Heck, I just got a smart phone last year. Until then I had an old flip phone, and I probably would still have one if I didn't drop it in the pool. Judy has had a smart phone for a couple of years & talked me into getting one too. Still trying to learn how to use that too!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Kinda what happened to me on my Vietnam/Memorial Day Post this morning.

I wrote it up & clicked to post, and it went to a blank screen.
So I wrote it up again & posted it.
Then it ended up with both of them posting.
Had to get Al to remove the one.

BTW: Mrs Bear has a Smart Phone, but all I got is a Land Line.
I think I don't qualify for a "Smart" Phone---HMMMmmmm.......

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

OK now I'm getting big black boxes that just block out parts of the screen. And the typing is real slow.
I get done with a sentence & wait for a couple of seconds for it to fill in.
I'm going to go have some leftover ribs & a beer. See you guys in a while!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> OK now I'm getting big black boxes that just block out parts of the screen. And the typing is real slow.
> I get done with a sentence & wait for a couple of seconds for it to fill in.
> I'm going to go have some leftover ribs & a beer. See you guys in a while!!
> Al




No Black boxes here, but my typing has always been relatively slow.
Could be because it's all done with my one finger?
Beer doesn't help---It just slows up that one finger!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Haven't experienced any black boxes, but in my younger days I experienced black outs. 

Chris


----------



## jaxgatorz

Strange how it is not happening to all of us...I have no issues, mobile or PC...


----------



## Bearcarver

jaxgatorz said:


> Strange how it is not happening to all of us...I have no issues, mobile or PC...




Maybe you're drinking the wrong stuff.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz

bearcarver said:


> Maybe you're drinking the wrong stuff.
> 
> Bear


:D:D:D


----------



## chopsaw

SmokinAl said:


> OK now I'm getting big black boxes that just block out parts of the screen. And the typing is real slow.
> I get done with a sentence & wait for a couple of seconds for it to fill in.
> I'm going to go have some leftover ribs & a beer. See you guys in a while!!
> Al



Al , sounds like you have something trying to load , or running in the background .


----------



## dr k

I've noticed I'm getting email notifications that are obsolete (super late.) Just got one from 5.24.18  but already read it online but had to read it again in the super late email  The single email notification for a thread regardless of the number of new posts is acting up, whereby online when the flag with ten alerts showing goes to five when reading a thread with five new posts.


----------



## gmc2003

Ok the blank page thingy just happened to me. Not liking this one.


Chris


----------



## dr k

Might as well spend time on My Masterbuilt Electric Smoker on FB.  This wave of Xenforo Pure crap Vol II is showing me the way to the SMF eject button. I'm amazed at the members patience and pleads from Tulsajeff and hellasteph to please bear with us since September 2017. I have nothing to show for my upstanding outstanding contributions to this site since 2013 other than the SMF premier membership I paid for to get rid of the scareware from this site.  Everyone should have an honorary badge underneath their avatar that says Xenforo BS Platform Survivor.  It had to be said by someone.


----------



## daveomak

Al......   Am i the last of the flip phone users ???   You s'pose that's true...   Step daughter keeps suggesting I get a smart phone...  I  make about 4 phonecalls/month....   I get about 40 robocalls/month....


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm so old school..  I don't even have a cell phone...  "Call the house..  If not home..  leave a message... I'll call you back if I want to" ...


----------



## pc farmer

dr k said:


> Might as well spend time on My Masterbuilt Electric Smoker on FB.  This wave of Xenforo Pure crap Vol II is showing me the way to the SMF eject button. I'm amazed at the members patience and pleads from Tulsajeff and hellasteph to please bear with us since September 2017. I have nothing to show for my upstanding outstanding contributions to this site since 2013 other than the SMF premier membership I paid for to get rid of the scareware from this site.  Everyone should have an honorary badge underneath their avatar that says Xenforo BS Platform Survivor.  It had to be said by someone.




That's pretty harsh.  Overall I think the new platform is working good.  Great things take time and work.


----------



## JckDanls 07

and actually... NONE of the pages "fully load"...  the little circle in the tab just keeps spinning around...  it never stops no matter how long I leave the page open ...


----------



## pc farmer

I am not having a issue on my pc but my phone was acting this morning.    Seems ok now.


----------



## daveomak

Try a clean-up of your computer...


----------



## SmokinAl

The thing is, every other site I go to works just fine. SMF is the only one that is doing this. I'm also getting about 200 email notifications a day from here, where I used to get 20-30. I'm going to turn off the notifications & see if that has anything to do with it. If there is something wrong with the site, it would be nice to know that, so that I could just forget about it until it's fixed. And as Keith said that little circle never stops spinning, like it's still trying to load up something else, but can't do it.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

jckdanls 07 said:


> I'm so old school..  I don't even have a cell phone...  "Call the house..  If not home..  leave a message... I'll call you back if I want to" ...



Same here  We have a wireless landline, but the main phone is still a rotary. Nieces and nephews get a kick out of it when they come over. 

Al, I've had email notifications turned off(at least I thought) for at about a month. Just checked my account and I'm still getting them. So I don't think that function is working properly. As for the spinning, have you cleaned out your cache and history recently? I have to do it on a regular basis.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

Seems maybe this started after the new privacy notice that came out a couple of days ago ? 
I had to agree to it or in wouldn't let me on .


----------



## Bearcarver

jckdanls 07 said:


> I'm so old school..  I don't even have a cell phone...  "Call the house..  If not home..  leave a message... I'll call you back if I want to" ...




Same here. I had a cell phone when I worked for my Son, and when I no longer worked for him, he told me to keep it & he'll pay for it.  Then a year later he took it & gave it to one of his employees, because I only used it for 12 minutes in that whole year. I do use a cordless, but I gotta return to base every few days for recharge. LOL

Bear


----------



## wimpy69

chopsaw said:


> Seems maybe this started after the new privacy notice that came out a couple of days ago ?
> I had to agree to it or in wouldn't let me on .


Same time line for me also.


----------



## gmc2003

I just noticed that our locations are missing now. I could have sworn that they were openly displayed under your grouping or whatever newbie, meat mopper or smoking fanatic are called. There still visible when clicking on the avatar, and I haven't had a beer today. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> I just noticed that our locations are missing now. I could have sworn that they were openly displayed under your grouping or whatever newbie, meat mopper or smoking fanatic are called. There still visible when clicking on the avatar, and I haven't had a beer today.
> 
> Chris




You're right---I kinda noticed yours this morning, thinking yours used to say CT. But without looking at any others I thought it was only yours.
Now I see they're all gone---Even My "Macungie, PA"
That's strange!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

bearcarver said:


> You're right---I kinda noticed yours this morning, thinking yours used to say CT. But without looking at any others I thought it was only yours.
> Now I see they're all gone---Even My "Macungie, PA"
> That's strange!
> 
> Bear




Clicking on the profile pic, it goes to your profile page and it shows location.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Clicking on the profile pic, it goes to your profile page and it shows location.




Yeah I know, but it used to say it right at the bottom right of the Profile Pic, so you could just roll your eyes over and see where this guy is from.
I know I look pretty often when helping with MES & AMNPS, because of Humidity, Temperature, & Altitude.
Not a Big Deal---Just strange that they all went Bye-Bye.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

CT. Wait a minute  Wait a minute there...I'm a flat-lander/city slicker(NY) turned woodchuck in VT. :)

Be careful. Looks like you guys are getting some powerful rain storms in your part of the world. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> CT. Wait a minute  Wait a minute there...I'm a flat-lander/city slicker(NY) turned woodchuck in VT. :)
> 
> Be careful. Looks like you guys are getting some powerful rain storms in your part of the world.
> 
> Chris




LOL---I got CRS!!
CT & VT are both Beautiful States, soo.........
Those new storms didn't get here yet.

Bear


----------



## LanceR

c farmer said:


> Clicking on the profile pic, it goes to your profile page and it shows location.



Which is exactly the kind of "improvement" along with the new format that make the site less friendly to use than it was.  A poster's location and post count are often valuable to know so as to provide a more focused response.  We used to be able to see them at a glance and now we have to go out of our way to see them.

And the suggestions some have made that those who are having the reloading issue must have some issue internal to their own computer doesn't wash.  So far, those of us who have the issue have reported that we only have it here so SMF is clearly, to me at least, the common denominator.

I'm grateful that the site is here but I spend far less time here now.

Lance


----------



## pc farmer

lancer said:


> Which is exactly the kind of "improvement" along with the new format that make the site less friendly to use than it was.  A poster's location and post count are often valuable to know so as to provide a more focused response.  We used to be able to see them at a glance and now we have to go out of our way to see them.
> 
> And the suggestions some have made that those who are having the reloading issue must have some issue internal to their own computer doesn't wash.  So far, those of us who have the issue have reported that we only have it here so SMF is clearly, to me at least, the common denominator.
> 
> I'm grateful that the site is here but I spend far less time here now.
> 
> Lance




I agree.    Jeff and his crew are working on making it better.  They see these complains.


----------



## tropics

This is the first time I have been able to stay on and post replied to 1 thread on Friday and felt like a ping pong ball.
So to the Moderators Thank You Happy Memorial Day
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked

What do you say complaints one after the other and things really don't get better only worst.

But the solution to this is think of it as being like Christmas morning!! Never know what your going to get until you open it. Ha  :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Wait until you guys get old.
I have more trouble figuring out how to use my "Fire TV" than I have with this forum.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I think there are a lot of other things loading up every time you post something or go to a different page. When the page first loads there is a little box on the lower left corner that says waiting for: then a laundry list of things load up, then the page goes blank & another bunch of things load up including twitter & facebook. I don't remember this happening before.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff

I will report this.. I am not able to reproduce it on my end but they should be able to run tests and see if something is wrong.

Thank you for reporting this.


----------



## LanceR

I'm still having the issue.  Sometimes each page loads a third time now....


Lance


----------



## wimpy69

Same here-PITA
"This place sho gone crazy"


----------



## dr k

I don't mind getting multiple emails on a thread I'm watching when I I'm just suppose to get one regardless of the number of new posts I haven't read yet. This started with the new icon lightning bolt, alert flag etc.


----------



## SmokinAl

My computer is still doing the exact same thing and only on SMF.
The page loads, then goes blank, then reloads, and the whole process takes 4 or 5 seconds.
It happens every time I click on a thread or reply to a thread or go back to recents.
It's really kind of frustrating.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff

Those who are having issues with the page reloading multiple times, can you post what device you are using (phone, tablet, PC, etc), what operating system you are using (Windows 8, Windows 10, Mac, etc) and what browser (Firefox, Safari, Chrome, etc.)?

I am still unable to reproduce this on any configuration that I have and we need to nail this down.

Thanks!


----------



## h8that4u

Windows 7 with Google Chrome Desktop (Just tried it with IE and it loaded as it should).


----------



## oddegan

Chrome on my Moto 4


----------



## gmc2003

Ok good news, locations are now back to being listed under the users avatar. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm using a desktop computer running windows 10, & using chrome as the browser.
I'm going to switch to firefox & see if it changes.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Acer chromebook, google chrome.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm using Firefox right now & it's even worse, the second reload takes longer.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

I'll give Edge a try!
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Chrome browser Version 64.0.3282.137 on ASUS PadFone.

When I tap "New Posts" or go to the next page in New Posts, the screen loads, goes blank or moves everything to the bottom of the page momentarily, then loads (I noticed) with the advertisement bar at the top of the page. So it seems like some mechanism stops the first load and replaces it with the second load to include the advertisement at the top.

After seeing it, my guy who is a programmer described it by saying,
"It looks like the page renders correctly, then the content is pushed down while the ad renders. Once the ad loads, then the formatting is restored. The problem is in page rendering, and that's the problem the programmers have to figure out based on their knowledge of the code and having the code in front of them."

I also got a warning box at page bottom when I switched to the "desktop version," available on the same browser, "Rats! Web GL hit a snag. (Options) Ignore. Reload." The same page render issue happens with this desktop version as I described with mobile version.

Hope that helps.

Edit: Also tried clearing the cache. It did not help.


----------



## TulsaJeff

We have people with ads and those without ads, both having this issue. Which, to me, probably means it's not ad related.

Strange..

Anyone on a Mac or iPhone having this issue?


----------



## SmokinAl

Ok now I'm using Microsoft Edge as the browser & it's still doing the same thing.
So I have a desktop with Windows 10, and tried Chrome, Firefox, & Edge with the same result.
Actually Chrome loads faster than the other two, but they all load up, then go blank, then reload.
When I post this it will post right away, but when I hit the back button to take me back to the recents it double loads then.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff

gmc2003 said:


> Ok good news, locations are now back to being listed under the users avatar.
> 
> Chris



Yep, just got those turned back on. Looks like during the update, locations under profile pictures got turned off somehow.


----------



## SmokinAl

That is good news, it's hard to help someone without knowing the climate they live in.
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

I wish I could help more. The most I can do is give a good description for the programmer. My programmer thinks that speculating without him being able to see the code would not be very helpful for you, and he thinks the problem is something the programmer will have to find in the code. Perhaps, by temporarily eliminating parts of the code and testing the result, the programmer can isolate the cause.


----------



## chopsaw

I don't have the problem on the PC's  Windows 7 and chrome . 
Galaxy Tab A . Different story . Blank page , loads , then re loads .


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> We have people with ads and those without ads, both having this issue. Which, to me, probably means it's not ad related.
> 
> Strange..
> 
> Anyone on a Mac or iPhone having this issue?




No problems with my MacBook Pro, with Safari.

Bear


----------



## LanceR

The locations being back is great.  Thanks!  How about the post count?

I'm running Windows 10 and Firefox on a PC laptop.  I'll try it with my Windows tablet later.  If I can, I'll try it with my phone (Android) and my wife's Apple phone and tablet, too.


----------



## Bearcarver

lancer said:


> The locations being back is great.  Thanks!  How about the post count?
> 
> I'm running Windows 10 and Firefox on a PC laptop.  I'll try it with my Windows tablet later.  If I can, I'll try it with my phone (Android) and my wife's Apple phone and tablet, too.




Click on your Avatar.  "Messages" is your Post Count.

Bear


----------



## LanceR

bearcarver said:


> Click on your Avatar.  "Messages" is your Post Count.
> 
> Bear




Thanks, Bear but it seems silly to have to leave one page, load another page and go back to the first page to see info that was right on the original post before.  

It is especially a PITA change for those of us stuck paying for data overages by the GB due to living in rural areas and having very limited choices for anything remotely like high speed internet connections.


----------



## Bearcarver

lancer said:


> Thanks, Bear but it seems silly to have to leave one page, load another page and go back to the first page to see info that was right on the original post before.
> 
> It is especially a PITA change for those of us stuck paying for data overages by the GB due to living in rural areas and having very limited choices for anything remotely like high speed internet connections.




Yup---You're right. Sorry about that---I didn't know you knew how to see it.
At least we got the Location Back again, like you said.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff

I will get those post counts added back on. I had forgotten those were also showing up under the users image.

These are not things that the software defaults to so I have to go in and finagle with the code to make it happen and sometimes things revert back during an update and have to be redone.


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> I will get those post counts added back on. I had forgotten those were also showing up under the users image.
> 
> These are not things that the software defaults to so I have to go in and finagle with the code to make it happen and sometimes things revert back during an update and have to be redone.




You're doing Great Jeff!!!

Now if we could just get people to insert where they're from, so we can look it up to find their Altitude when we need to know.

Bear


----------



## LanceR

bearcarver said:


> You're doing Great Jeff!!!
> 
> Now if we could just get people to insert where they're from, so we can look it up to find their Altitude when we need to know.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Jeff

I have been a member of sites that required a general profile location to be filled in in order to register and of sites that had a default so that your first post had to be in the new member introduction page.  And I have been on sites that required all members to agree with significant new rule and policy changes before being able to make new posts.

I don't know if the software would support such changes but it might be worth exploring.


Some other possible changes might be:

Requiring a member's first post to be a new member introduction and that the title include at least a general location in the first post (IE :"New BBQ guy in NW NC" etc.)

Locking the ability to make new posts until a profile location is added.  This could be done for new members and done so as to require existing members to add a profile location before making new posts.

My last thought off the top of my head would require a classified or trade ad title to include a location sufficient for readers to know whether it is worth their time to open the post.  And require a price in the first line so that the preview lets one know if the post is worth opening.

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## LanceR

Oh, and make the screen name read the way we registered them.  I registered as LanceR, not lancer.  It makes a difference in  what people think my actual name is......


----------



## idahopz

I'm not having problems, but after reading a post I'll just click the "back" button in the browser to go back to the same spot in the list of posts I was browsing. I'm using Opera browser because it is the fastest with my slow Internet connection. This works even when I post a reply.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure this is in the right place but my problem is emails and alerts keep repeating some as much as a week old anybody else having this problem??

Warren


----------



## TulsaJeff

LanceR said:


> Oh, and make the screen name read the way we registered them.  I registered as LanceR, not lancer.  It makes a difference in  what people think my actual name is......



I have corrected this for you.. the new system imported all usernames in as lowercase text and apparently it would not do so otherwise. 

I am happy to correct usernames as I have time and just ask that others send them to me via the contact link at the bottom of the forum or via a conversation so they can be more easily tracked.

Thanks!


----------



## LanceR

Thanks, Jeff

Sorry for the late reply.


Lance


----------



## joedube70

Windows 10 on laptop and desktop with Chrome
Android 7.0 Samsung S6
This is the only site I experience the above reloading symptoms. 

Thanks for working on this Jeff


----------



## zippy12

Just a page load in Chrome is bloody with JavaScript errors.  I suspect this Object not found error is causing some headache...


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Zippy, I'm not a code writer, but I'm guessing all those things that are in red & not loading are the problem.
Right? That sure looks like an awful lot of stuff to load up every time you change a page.

Al


----------



## zippy12

There are quite a few ad links having issues
Example:
Failed to load https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/...
Failed to load https://media.msg.dotomi.com/...
https://adserver-us.adtech.advertising.com/

Not sure why but I see these failed loads:
Failed to load https://lockerdome.com/ladbid/prebid
Failed to load https://syndication.twitter.com/settings

Also I see IFrames and I cringe! (I think from an ad site)
widget_iframe.c5b006…r.com%2Fsettings:12

My 2 cents is on the ad sites causing issues.  And since you don't see ads (member) I wonder if the site content is loading anyway and causing issues...

I also find 90% of the time ads dont show for me....


----------



## SmokinAl

I sure wish they could get this sorted out, it's pretty annoying & lately it has taken even longer to load the second time.
Al


----------



## chopsaw

SmokinAl said:


> I sure wish they could get this sorted out, it's pretty annoying & lately it has taken even longer to load the second time.
> Al


I agree . I'm now having the issue on my pc,  which I did not have before . Not even worth trying from the tablet .


----------



## pc farmer

I am not having the issues.


----------



## zippy12

Al Chop...  try creating a new dummy account without a membership and see if the behavior exist...


----------



## dr k

You guys sure are patient. I keep getting numerous email notifications on the same unread thread when one was suppose to be the new plan, and they are a day or two late.  Changing to new alert icons etc did this new mess?


----------



## TulsaJeff

dr k said:


> You guys sure are patient. I keep getting numerous email notifications on the same unread thread when one was suppose to be the new plan, and they are a day or two late.  Changing to new alert icons etc did this new mess?



Well, everyone (I mean a whole bunch of you) complained about not getting enough notifications so we installed an add-on and fixed it so that Premier Members could get persistent notifications. 

I can probably get it adjusted for you if you like it better the other way.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I don't mind the amount of notices its getting the same ones over and over that I don't care for. Some of them a week old.

Warren


----------



## dr k

TulsaJeff said:


> Well, everyone (I mean a whole bunch of you) complained about not getting enough notifications so we installed an add-on and fixed it so that Premier Members could get persistent notifications.
> 
> I can probably get it adjusted for you if you like it better the other way.


I don't mind persistent notifications but when new icons came out with new glitches it gave me the illusion that persistent email notifications was a glitch. Leave it the way it is. Just like the old platform and now I know it's not a glitch.


----------



## hellasteph

Hey all, we're working on these issues. Seems like there's some performance issues we want to get resolved first, then if folks are still looking to get more email notifications, we can adjust that too. 

Thanks!


----------



## joedube70

Thank you for looking into the performance / reloading issue.  We all await the outcome.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Some of you who are having this issue, can you report back and let me know if anything has changed, for better or worse? Thanks!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

I'm still seeing the same problem I last described.


----------



## SmokinAl

Same here it is the same, reloading twice & taking longer between reloads.
Sometimes it takes so long that I didn't notice & type a word before it reloads.
Al


----------



## wimpy69

Same here, no change


----------



## joedube70

Same here.  No improvement.


----------



## joedube70

Pages are not reloading twice like we're last week.
Looking good right now!


----------



## hellasteph

joedube70 said:


> Pages are not reloading twice like we're last week.
> Looking good right now!



Oh good. Some progress at least. We're continuing to improve performance. It's not a one-off fix so if there's any issues, please report them and we'll investigate. Thank you again!


----------



## zippy12

I think I see this reload you guys are talking of but my fiber connection does it so fast it might bounce me to the top of the page now and then .... annoying yea


----------



## tropics

I feel like someone is taking my pic with a flash,gives me a headache I'll check back in a few days.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Yep the same thing is still happening to me too.
Only it's getting longer & longer each time it reloads.
On another note if I'm on my iPad, it doesn't do it.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

I'm still experiencing it, annoying yes - end of the world no. 

Chris


----------



## LanceR

It's still happening the same for me on both my  PC and my Android tablet....


----------



## chopsaw

SmokinAl said:


> Only it's getting longer & longer each time it reloads.


Same here , and says " waiting for facebook "


----------



## hellasteph

chopsaw said:


> Same here , and says " waiting for facebook "



Can you take a screenshot of when it says "waiting for Facebook"? I'd like to see where it appears.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

hellasteph
 This is not "waiting on Facebook," but shots of where I'm seeing "loading..."

Here's the process it goes through when I go to the home screen, 






Loading...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 next screen. No ad on top.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 next screen...ad loaded on top but blank on bottom






Last screen... fully loaded and can begin to use the site, but process will repeat every time I go back to home screen.

Clicking the "new posts" or "recent posts" button shows posts without ad at top, then goes blank, then comes back with ad at the top and posts. The site can then be used, but process repeats every time.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

hellasteph
 Also, where it says "Loading..." on the home screen, no ad appears in that space once the page is loaded.


----------



## hellasteph

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> hellasteph
> Also, where it says "Loading..." on the home screen, no ad appears in that space once the page is loaded.



This is behavior for ads sometimes when there's not one that loads fully so we don't show you one. We rather not show an ad than to show you a bad one or drag down your user experience.


----------



## hellasteph

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> hellasteph



Sorry, I don't know if our immediate staff allows editing of posts within a certain time frame but I will let them know that it's a request.

To be back on topic, I'm thinking that front homepage takes a while to load on a tablet since the index (aka the forum listing) is so long that it takes a while to load. I'll need to talk to Jeff to see what he thinks about consolidating so that the page loads faster.


----------



## chopsaw

hellasteph said:


> Can you take a screenshot of when it says "waiting for Facebook"? I'd like to see where it appears.


It showed up on the lower left pop up tool bar after I had been on awhile .  When it happened the banner photos were blank . Not doing it now . Running good .


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> This is behavior for ads sometimes when there's not one that loads fully so we don't show you one. We rather not show an ad than to show you a bad one or drag down your user experience.


How about those of us that are Premier members & are not supposed to get ads.
There are about 7 or 8 things that are loading one right after the other, it shows on the bottom left of the screen, and yes Facebook is one of them. A bunch of them load & then the screen goes blank, then comes back on in about 1 to 2 seconds & some more load up. Sometimes I reply to a post & they are still trying to load up. While I'm typing the screen will go blank again & some of the stuff I typed will be gone when it comes back on. This is happening on my desktop running windows 10 & I have tried it with Chrome, Firefox, & Edge, with the same results.
If I use my iPad it doesn't happen at all.
Al


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> How about those of us that are Premier members & are not supposed to get ads.
> There are about 7 or 8 things that are loading one right after the other, it shows on the bottom left of the screen, and yes Facebook is one of them. A bunch of them load & then the screen goes blank, then comes back on in about 1 to 2 seconds & some more load up. Sometimes I reply to a post & they are still trying to load up. While I'm typing the screen will go blank again & some of the stuff I typed will be gone when it comes back on. This is happening on my desktop running windows 10 & I have tried it with Chrome, Firefox, & Edge, with the same results.
> If I use my iPad it doesn't happen at all.
> Al



Those aren't ads, those are icons. Only the banners are ads and you're not supposed to see those if you're a Premier member. Can you send me a screenshot of what ads you're seeing so I can ensure they're turned off for you?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

hellasteph said:


> hellasteph



Please ignore the edit button thing. Sorry, I found it. I was confusing it with another site. Thanks for addressing the page load issue.


----------



## hellasteph

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Please ignore the edit button thing. Sorry, I found it. I was confusing it with another site. Thanks for addressing the page load issue.



Not at all. I'm sorry it's still a problem. We're still working on figuring out how to make this smoother for everyone. I appreciate you trying to help me and SMF resolve this!


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> Those aren't ads, those are icons. Only the banners are ads and you're not supposed to see those if you're a Premier member. Can you send me a screenshot of what ads you're seeing so I can ensure they're turned off for you?



I'm not seeing any ads, but they are trying to load. I'll try to write down all of the things that are trying to load & send you a list.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokinAl said:


> I'm not seeing any ads, but they are trying to load. I'll try to write down all of the things that are trying to load & send you a list.
> Al


OK I tried to catch all the things that are loading or trying to load & here is a partial list:
Some of the names are incomplete because they come across the screen so fast, but here you go!
Facebook.com
media msg dotmi.com
us-y openx.net
platform.twitter
tag.irx.10
secure connection
syndication.twitter
secure pub ads
ad msx
locker dom e
connecting....
huddler
delivery us central
doubleclick
page read 2
adserver
There are more and I probably misspelled some of these cause they were coming across so fast.
And some of them aren't complete, but I think you get the picture.
There is a whole lot of stuff trying to load up.
This never happened on the old platform, but I like this new setup.
If you could only get this to work on my PC like it does on my iPad I would be a happy camper!!
And BTW thank you for all you do for the forum!!!
Al


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> OK I tried to catch all the things that are loading or trying to load & here is a partial list:
> Some of the names are incomplete because they come across the screen so fast, but here you go!
> Facebook.com
> media msg dotmi.com
> us-y openx.net
> platform.twitter
> tag.irx.10
> secure connection
> syndication.twitter
> secure pub ads
> ad msx
> locker dom e
> connecting....
> huddler
> delivery us central
> doubleclick
> page read 2
> adserver
> There are more and I probably misspelled some of these cause they were coming across so fast.
> And some of them aren't complete, but I think you get the picture.
> There is a whole lot of stuff trying to load up.
> This never happened on the old platform, but I like this new setup.
> If you could only get this to work on my PC like it does on my iPad I would be a happy camper!!
> And BTW thank you for all you do for the forum!!!
> Al



Thanks for the helpful info, Al! 

Last question for you: *on your PC, what operating system are you on and what browser are you using?* This will help me narrow down what the issue may be. (I have some ideas but I need to make sure it's actually valid to suggest to you beforehand.)

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

hellasteph said:


> Thanks for the helpful info, Al!
> 
> Last question for you: *on your PC, what operating system are you on and what browser are you using?* This will help me narrow down what the issue may be. (I have some ideas but I need to make sure it's actually valid to suggest to you beforehand.)
> 
> Thanks!



It is a windows 10 PC & I use Chrome as my browser.
But I have Firefox & Edge on here & tried them both with the same results.
Actually Firefox & Edge are even slower at reloading than Chrome, so I stick with Chrome.
Also SMF is the only site where this happens to me.
Any other site I visit works fine.
Please don't tell me to clear my cache or delete my cookies, cause that causes more problems than it solves.
Yes this is a PIA to wait while the page reloads, but it's not life threatening & I'm retired & really have nothing to do that is really so important that I can't wait a couple of seconds longer for the page to load. But I'm kind of OCD & like things to work like they are suppose to. So if this can be fixed that would be great, but if not I can live with it!!
Al


----------



## tropics

I am with Al to mush BS loading,I have a Lifetime Premiere,now I have Thermowork or AB Canucks Chicken Loading were the SMF Premiere memership add was
Total BS
What am I doing here scratches head


----------



## hellasteph

tropics said:


> I am with Al to mush BS loading,I have a Lifetime Premiere,now I have Thermowork or AB Canucks Chicken Loading were the SMF Premiere memership add was
> Total BS
> What am I doing here scratches head



We'll double check our work here to ensure you're not getting ads served. Some times we have sponsors on the site and they buy ads, but even then, those shouldn't show to you. I'm sorry about that. I've been actively working on figuring out what could be the issue here. Thanks for being patient with me!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Same thing here ads showing up. For sure this is all getting old been 9 months now and there is still a ton of problems. You can have a baby in nine months. How long will this take????

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just noticed today even an ad on the carousel. ??????

I see you are list as a smoke blower maybe you should spend more time cooking then blowing smoke.

Warren


----------



## hellasteph

HalfSmoked said:


> Same thing here ads showing up. For sure this is all getting old been 9 months now and there is still a ton of problems. You can have a baby in nine months. How long will this take????
> 
> Warren



I'm sorry this is frustrating. Last time I made a baby, it took me 9.5 months to "make one."

If you're seeing ads, the proper way to report a problem is to take a screenshot of where you see the ad, along with the URL of the page you're on. Without this information, we cannot validate if it's an ad or not.

The promotional item in the carousel is a promotion that our sponsors has up, ads are considered permanent and promote content OUTSIDE of SMF, and are confined within ad banners only. The promotion expires today so you won't see it anymore.


----------



## hellasteph

HalfSmoked said:


> Just noticed today even an ad on the carousel. ??????
> 
> I see you are list as a smoke blower maybe you should spend more time cooking then blowing smoke.
> 
> Warren



Those are custom titles that are listed by user levels. If you decide that you'd like to give me helpful information like the above I have requested, I certainly can look into your requests.


----------



## hellasteph

After reviewing our site, we have determined that:

*1. Lifetime Premier members do not see ads when logged in.* If you get logged out for any reason, ads show up for logged out users. Please log back into your Lifetime Premier account to not see ads.

*2. SMF Premier Members do not see ads when logged in.* If you get logged out for any reason, ads show up for logged out users. Please log back into your SMF Premier Member account to not see ads.

3. Our carousel is used for promoting content, which is at the discretion of SMF to promote any content from our sponsors. These are not considered ads as they do not remain up for an extended period of time. The carousel is shown to all users.

For transparency, if you want to know if you're seeing an ad or not, please check out Xenforo's visual ad template of where they built in slots that we show ads: https://xenforo.com/community/resources/visual-list-of-ad-locations.1383/ - If you feel that you're seeing an ad in any of the spots in the visual ad, a report must be submitted to us with the following information:

4. A screenshot of SMF with where the ad is relative to the page. This means take a whole screenshot of your entire browser so we can find where the placement is visually.

5. The URL of where the ad shows up when you're browsing.

6. The information of your device you're using such as: are you using a PC or mobile? If so, is it Windows or OSX? Android or iPhone? What browser are you visiting us from? Chrome? Safari? FireFox?
*
Without #4 - 6 as submitted information, we cannot process your report. *


----------



## Steve H

I'm seeing it loading twice as well. But it isn't really slow though.


----------



## hellasteph

Steve H said:


> I'm seeing it loading twice as well. But it isn't really slow though.



Hi Steve, when you see it load twice, are you on the homepage? I'm curious since I think that's where you're talking about.


----------



## Steve H

hellasteph said:


> Hi Steve, when you see it load twice, are you on the homepage? I'm curious since I think that's where you're talking about.


Yes, that's when I see it.


----------



## hellasteph

Steve H said:


> Yes, that's when I see it.



Is this happening for you on your PC or Mac? And what browser?

I use Firefox on my Mac and it loads up immediately. I'm seeing the same experience on Chrome, too.


----------



## Steve H

PC, WIN10 Google chrome browser as well.


----------



## hellasteph

Steve H said:


> PC, WIN10 Google chrome browser as well.



Thanks! I don't have a PC on hand to test this but I do live close to a Windows store that I can visit for a bit to check it out.


----------



## TulsaJeff

One things for sure, there will always be issues that we need to fix. If anyone is looking for a perfect forum then SMF may not be the place to be. And when you find that perfect forum that has zero problems to fix, let me know, I may want to join it myself.

Steph and her team is here to help fix some of these problems as they arise and to help us gain sponsors so I'm not paying for everything out of pocket. I think it is reasonable to think that the forum should pay for itself.

This is where premier memberships come in, that is one way that we pay for the forum and I appreciate everyone who sees the benefit in that and participates but this does not mean that we need to be disrespectful and rude to the people who are trying to help us solve these problems.

We are limited by what the software allows us to do and therefore while we will not serve ads to premier members, if a forum sponsor pays to display a discount on products in the carousel, that may show up and I hope all of you can see the bigger picture here.

Meantime, report the problems you are having as requested (hopefully with the utmost respect) and they will be solved as quickly as possible.


----------



## Steve H

I'm wondering if it's browser related. I'm a moderator on a Ford forum. And we've been fighting some issues as well. Though not this particular one.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's all well and good for people who understand computers I have no idea what your talking about. I am not a computer person as far as tech goes I'm a self taught old person. All I can tell you is I have windows 10 and use foxfire on a laptop. It is very flush-straightening when things don't work right.

Warren


----------



## Steve H

I know just enough to keep my computers running....barely. ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Steve H said:


> I know just enough to keep my computers running....barely. ;)


SteveH Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> That's all well and good for people who understand computers I have no idea what your talking about. I am not a computer person as far as tech goes I'm a self taught old person. All I can tell you is I have windows 10 and use foxfire on a laptop. It is very flush-straightening when things don't work right.
> 
> Warren



hellasteph thanks for he like.

Warren


----------



## hellasteph

Hi all, I went to the Windows store and tired on two Windows 10 computers using Chrome, and FireFox. I was unable to reproduce the reported issues on this thread, but I did notice a few things when I was using those computers.

*1. They were relatively free of anti-virus, ad-blocking programs, or browser add-ons.* This is important when we're using SMF since these programs and add-ons could interfere with the experience on the website. If you have these programs, please kindly whitelist SMF.

*2. In Firefox, I noticed that the screen blinks and loads a bit funny when the "Tracking Protection" is turned on.* Please note that this feature is on by default in FF. My screenshot here shows you how to turn it off:


----------



## SmokinAl

Ok Steph, how do you whitelist SMF?


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> Ok Steph, how do you whitelist SMF?



Hi there, that's a great question. There's so many programs and add-ons out there that I would need to get a name of a few to even list suggestions, otherwise, I wouldn't know where to start. Do you have any programs that you have installed on your computer that I should be aware of so I can get a list of instructions for you?


----------



## tropics

I don't know if this is any help.My PC wanted me to update Java when I went to download it there was a message saying,it would not work with Chrome Browser so iI did not update
Richie


----------



## tropics

Just seen another strange thing while the page was loading,the The SMF Premier Banner with the Thermopro Banner tries to load 1st in the Carousel 
This file in case I wasn't clear


----------



## SmokinAl

I thank you for trying to help me, but now this is getting too technical for me. I haven't really installed any new programs recently, although some of the programs on my PC update from time to time, including Windows. I guess I'll just live with the delay, and let it load twice. However the last 2 days it does seem to be reloading faster than it was.
Al


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinAl said:


> I thank you for trying to help me, but now this is getting too technical for me. I haven't really installed any new programs recently, although some of the programs on my PC update from time to time, including Windows. I guess I'll just live with the delay, and let it load twice. However the last 2 days it does seem to be reloading faster than it was.
> Al



I don't think it's loading any faster. It's more of a case of you just slowing down from eating all that pizza and calzones recently. :)

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Al you need my address or will it keep until I'm in Fla next March?

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

gmc2003 said:


> I don't think it's loading any faster. It's more of a case of you just slowing down from eating all that pizza and calzones recently. :)
> 
> Chris



Ha your right Chris!
I an becoming obsessed with these pizzas & calzones!
I still have a half a container of ricotta & will probably fire up the kettle for something tonight.
I think the Lang is getting jealous!!!
It just blows my mind that for a hundred bucks you can make a pizza that tastes like it came out of a $10,000 custom
made wood fired brick oven!
Al


----------

